# Running a Horse Show



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

We never have times on the show bills...other than start times and possible lunch times.

Also, we group the activities...so speed events, then Western, then English. If it's a 3 day show, consider offering a different group each day.

Other fun events: freestyle horsemanship, equitation and/or showmanship. This is where the competitor can come up with a routine set to music (limit 3 minutes). During that routine, they have to perform certain maneuvers, but the order doesn't matter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

So maybe I could make the bill with a starting time and lunch break. Than just put the order of the classes. I like the idea of doing speed events one day, than dividing the others up. I found out that they might have a clinic in the morning one day so I won't have to come up with more classes to fill in the third day so much.


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Timing is really going to depend on the number of entries and the judge.

The classes that have only 3 entries will take less time than a class with 15 entries. An individual pattern class takes longer than a rail class with everyone in the ring together. That makes it hard to predict timing. Also, know your judge(s). We've had judges that are very efficient and manage to keep the show flowing. We've also had judges who are long winded and indecisive...even with small classes. Our lowest attendance show this year took 2x longer because the judge they used LOVED the sound of his own voice and would talk endlessly. It was a disaster!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I cant imagine making 25 classes last 3 days?
Why is it not a 1 day show?
Get online and line at other show bills. I just did a show and 60 classes over 1.5 days. We figure 20 minutes a class for ring class, less if only a few horses. Individual timed classes will take longer depending on how many entries.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

It's during an exhibition/fair, it's a long story, but there use to be a big horse show during the fair but the grounds started to fall down. They repaired the oxen pulls, stages, and booths but only two years ago started to repair the horse show. The fair use to be only two days, one weekend. But now they are making it three days. So all the information I was given in plans for two days and now I have to make it stretch three. 

Keep in mind I have a three person team, 15 stalls, one smallish arena, no warm up ring, everyone enters just about everything. I've never handled a horse show on my own, but everyone wants to show, no one wants to help. Last year they had 10 classes a day and it was packed one class after another, including set up and only a hour break for lunch. 

Been thinking of using the last year schedule and seeing if we can do the clinic and some fun classes the last day. To take some of the pressure off me. 

I should mention this is mostly an agricultural fair in a small rural area, so oxen pulls, vegetable/painting/quilting/wood work/photography contests, rabbits, chickens, ducks judging. As well as local bands, dance groups, magic shows. Not big rides or huge midways.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Three of you ain't enough. Round up three or four teen boys to help with arena setup. You need to keep yourself free to help keep things running smoothly. One of your helpers need to announce, sometimes a competitor's father will do this. One of the teens need to be on the gate to control who's going in and out of the ring. Your other volunteer will be busy taking entries. I don't know how much you plan on charging per event/class but offer a small bonus for early entries, a few days ahead. Plan your classes so the obstacles can be quickly adjusted for each class. Decide if all classes are open or if there will be different age divisions. Some do 13 and under and 14 and over. People will tie their horses to the trailer. Decide if you will rent the stalls, provide bedding at a cost or include it in stall rental. eg charge $30 for a stall but refund $20 if it's clean. If not, no refund and there's more than enough to pay someone else to clean it. You'll need a manure trailer that can be hauled away unless the fair grounds provides one. Hope this helps. I've run a few shows and announced a bunch so I've a pretty good idea of how to do it.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I am luckily in the fact there is someone already for announcer (and we have a good sound system), judge, steward (aide for the judge?). So the four of us has to cover the gates and set up. 

I think we're going with leadline, walk/trot, and open for divisions because of being so small it gets messy quickly with so many age groups from 5-50 plus. Most are beginners so there won't be anyone with an advantage.

Fees are already set, thankfully. Last years bill said bring your own bedding, but I can always call the local mill and get a truck load cheap or donated. Prizes are usually money or gift certifcates for local businesses, and ribbons provided by the fair.

Thanks Saddlebag, that adds things to think about.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Even if people bring their own bedding, they still have to clean them when done or guess who gets stuck with it. If they bring their own bedding then perhaps $5 per stall (helps cover maintenance) but stay with the $30 with a $25 to provide incentive to clean it and get the refund. We had some who didn't care about the refund and left the stall but there were always teens around who were happy to make some money. Some of the events were boot scramble. If you want a list of some of what we did, pm me.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Never ran a show, but I did run a tiny riding academy and I found that I needed to "cushion" time in between my Saturday lessons schedule. I ran each for one hour, and then put 30 minutes between classes. THAT way every class started on time, even if it ran over.

Hope this helps, and good luck with the show!! =D


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Sounds like an idea Corporal, I'm writing things down, I have a little under 2 months, which sounds like a lot sometimes than it doesn't other times. I hope to see this little exhibition do well, I grew going to it. 

That's idea about the stalls.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

If your interested in it, the plan is two clinics the first day, people are allowed to trailer in this day or the day before. So a slow day. 

Second day is flat classes: showmanship, western pleasure, equitation, command, trail, cup and water, english pleasure and equitation, bareback, western riding, costume and hurry scurry. So 11 classes, with a two hours break for lunch and dinner (there is a parade coming through at lunch).

Third day is other gymkhana events, barrels, poles, quadrangle, down and back, keyhole, figure 8. The day and exhibition starts closing down at 5:00 and from last year it takes a fair amount of time to set up and get the lead liner's through.

No times are on the bill just an order. The announcer will be told to call break around 11:30-12:00 until 2:00 for the parade.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Cruiser said:


> Just wondering if any one has tips for running a "fun" horse show, a mix of english and western but mostly gaming (barrels, polos, quadrangle, flag race etc) but fun classes like bare back dollar, cup of water and stuff like that. How do you come up with a schedule? How long should you leave for each class of should you just give a order a forget about being on time? This goes on for three days, so I have to spread out about 25 classes, most which has a leadline, walk trot, and open class for all of them.
> 
> Any tips are great. I'm trying to keep a small town horse show going, it only has 15 stalls but it's a very fun show for beginners and back yard riders. Any class suggestions are great too.


We (my family and some horsey friends) have actually just started an open horse show 'circuit' for this year. We have 30 classes, English, western, gaited, jumping, and fun. One show a month through September. The first one lasted about 5 hours. We start with leadline, halter, and showmanship, then do western, have a 10 minute break, gaited, 10 minute break, English, 10 minute break/warm-up for jumping, then jumping, trail, and fun. I wouldn't set a time slot for each class, because you never know-there could be 2 riders, or there could be 10. I would just keep it moving along as quickly and smoothly as possible, without rushing people. Have lots of help! This is very important. You'll need people to hand out ribbons, check the gate, register people, handle money, plus the judge, announcer, and ring steward. We have a crew that's there at every show, and we all are assigned tasks. It's a lot of work but very fun!


----------

